# lump on my dogs butt



## JoleneB (Jan 13, 2009)

My toto has a lump under his anus. It goes from his anus to his balls. Is it normal if not what could it be? Im going to make him a vet appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (JoleneB @ Aug 7 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814909


> My toto has a lump under his anus. It goes from his anus to his balls. Is it normal if not what could it be? Im going to make him a vet appointment tomorrow.[/B]



How old is Toto? Not sure if you're describing part of his anatomy, or a real growth. You mentioned "balls"...are you planning on breeding, or just haven't gotten around to getting him neutered?


----------



## JoleneB (Jan 13, 2009)

Hes 1 1/2. No hes not neutered yet.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It may be that his anal glands are full...it would be best to make an appointment with your vet to check that this is all it is, and they can also show you how to empty them properly. You may also want to discuss neutering him with your vet -- it's best for his health.


----------

